# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  Andros, unmanned ground system, Northrop Grumman Corporation, West Falls Church, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Developer - REMOTEC a subsidiary of Northrup Grumman

news.northropgrumman.com/news/releases/northrop-grumman-remotec-unveils-next-generation-andros-tm-robot

ANDROS on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Remotec Andros Mark 5A-1- Bloomington Mn Bomb Squad July 3, 2012

Published on Jul 10, 2012




> On July 3, 2012, at Lake Normandale in Bloomington, MM before the fireworks. Watching the Bloomington, MN Bomb Squad driving their bomb disposal robot up a ramp and into their mobile bomb disposal vehicle.

----------


## Airicist

Unmanned Ground System -- Andros Titus

Published on Sep 5, 2013

----------


## Airicist

The bomb disposal police robot killed a man, Dallas, USA

----------

